# Prepare for a huge influx of drivers.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The dropout rate is expected to increase over the next couple of years, meaning that many are going to turn to driving for income.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> many are going to turn to driving for income.


¡Sí! ¡Sí!
Biden’s invitees will be looking for something to do as well. 😆


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The apps are still hiring? They should all be waitlists by now.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They should all be waitlists by now.


Yeah, but markets are always expanding.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's ok, Bitcoin looks like it's going to enter a mega bull run...So I'll keep my DD scraps for that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If Dropout rates are high, I guess they didn't get that new car for graduation, so exactly how are they going to be driving without a car?

I mean I think it's 19 is the lowest age you can drive delivering food, but like I said where are they getting the money to buy a car?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The apps are still hiring? They should all be waitlists by now.


As long as ya'll turn down unprofitable rides (to you) Uber will hire.
They need fresh ants.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> where are they getting the money to buy a car?


People are buying their kids cars before graduation now.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> People are buying their kids cars before graduation now.


So that's the problem with modern society. People are getting rewards to fail.?!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I know if I park in the high school parking lot my 2016 Odyssey is the crappiest car there.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Come to S Florida this is pretty much all it is. Don't bother putting instructions on an order because they can't/don't read them 99.9% of the time. But I am not going to knock people for at least attempting to work (true work? arguable). I think many are starting to quit the gig stuff, I already did it's not worth it in my market. I am fine working from home making more than I did scooting around in my car all day for micro transactions.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So that's the problem with modern society. People are getting rewards to fail.?!


It won't last.
And it's gonna be brutal.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The apps are still hiring? They should all be waitlists by now.


Wait-list only hurt their bottom line. The only way you can keep pumping out $2 orders is if you have a million people fighting over them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Come to S Florida this is pretty much all it is. Don't bother putting instructions on an order because they can't/don't read them 99.9% of the time. But I am not going to knock people for at least attempting to work (true work? arguable). I think many are starting to quit the gig stuff, I already did it's not worth it in my market. I am fine working from home making more than I did scooting around in my car all day for micro transactions.


Hope you like your new job!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Atavar said:


> I know if I park in the high school parking lot my 2016 Odyssey is the crappiest car there.


Yeah because it's a minivan


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hope you like your new job!


I do like it, as with any job I have some small non-major complaints but I don't think I've ever had a job where I haven't. That's why it's called work!


----------

